# Follicular Studies



## cpclori (Nov 26, 2008)

Is anyone doing Follicular studies co-ordinated with the hospital radiologists?
We do radiology billing and they have been asked to do ultrasound's on these patient's.

Our coding dilemma is one of the MD's was told to use modifier 76 or 77 on follow-up visits. This is a new study group for us, and I want to make sure we are coding the whole thing correctly. We will be using CPT 76857-26.

If anyone has experience with this I would be interested in hearing you groups process.

Lori


----------

